# Ashton-Artisan's Blend



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Been a while since I've done a review, not that anyone has been clamoring for them, from me, but I like to think my opinion holds weight. It helps me sleep at night.

*Company:*Ashton

*Name:*Artisan's Blend

*Type:*English/balkan?

*Contents:*
Virginia
Latakia
Perique
Turkish

*Intro:*

This is one of those blends that if you don't at least try it, you're an idiot. Sorry to have to put it bluntly, but I can't coddle the slow kids anymore. The dog can only dump on the floor so many times before you have to smack em' with a newspaper.

Yes, I am being factious with the above, but still, this is a blend you must at least try.

*Look:*This is ribbon cut tobacco, with some coarse cut pieces as well. It smells like an English blend should smell;repugnant,yet inviting, with a hint of sweetness.

*Room Note:* It is an English, but a very tolerable one. If you want to run your in-laws from your house after Thanksgiving dinner,this probably isn't the English you'll want to fire up.

*Packing:*Packs well, with any method pretty much. I like to use the frank method.

*Taste:* Let me unequivocally state right now that this stuff is not Dunhill nightcap. Lots of people may compare the two and while similar, they are not the same. They are kind of like sisters. Similar, but each one is still different and you should date both to see which one you like best.

With that out of the way, the flavor is very smoky, which is to be expected from a latakia blend. This also is sweet, and kind of wood as well, and will occasionally be spicy, especially when smoked a bit faster.

Petty complex by my standards, and a full bodied taste to boot.

it is different from Nightcap, but in a good way and a very enjoyable smoke.

*Aftertaste:* I didn't notice any bad, lingering aftertaste that I was aware of.

*Price:* 10.50 at the local shop, 9.50 online (depending on where you shop) That is a pretty damn good price for tobacco of this quality. By far Ashton's best of show.

*Closing Comments:*

If you like Nightcap, you'll probably like this;If you like Latakia, you'll like this. If you like;full bodied, spicy tobaccos...well, you see where I am going with this.

I think very few people will be disappointed by this Ashton offering and should give it a try.

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumbutta:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the review, I will put this on the list to try as I like all the flavors you described.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

The description on the label is true to its word. I bought my first tin of this on whim because the kid (and I do mean kid!) at the local B&M said, "We got some new Ashton blends in." I tried it and liked it so much I went back and bought up the last tin on the shelf for cellaring.

Simply put, ditto what Mr.Lordi said.

I must say that I always judge blends on their own merits, regardless what others may say about it resembling some other blend. I smoked several tins of Nightcap back in the late 90's, but frankly don't remember what it tasted like, so I can't comment on any resemblance.


----------

